# LAST CALL - Halloween-L & Haunters Everywhere Video



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

Your Halloween-L & Haunters Everywhere Video Compilation.....by haunters, of haunters, for haunters!
January 28th Submission Deadline!

-----

Is this your final answer?

Deadline:
Yesterday was the set deadline for submitting edited materials for the video compilation.
The FTP will remain open for stragglers and a few folks who didn’t get the submission in due to a tech snag on the FTP.


Caveat:
After today only finished videos will be accepted!!!!
If you put up a video after today on the FTP, there is NO guarantee that it will be in the compilation.
We will accept your COMPLETED VIDEOS ONLY (approx. 5 minute limit) right up until Chris is ready to produce the sets.
YOU MUST NOTIFY CHRIS IF YOU SUBMIT ANYTHING AFTER TODAY Email him at [email protected]


Details:
We hope to take orders February 5th or there abouts.
We will confirm and provide the pertinent information then, how that will happen.


Reminder:
Last call for Wanda Neal aka Wicked Wanda and the haunt pictures & video clips.
We are planning to dead-icate the set to a few of our haunter eternal friends.
And, if you have gatherings and trade show pictures, send get in.


Related News:
RoadKill is busy with outside commitments, so he is handing over HCA functions to another person.
More on this from the HCA coordinator in the near future.
Please contact Roadkill if you would like to add to the awards prize pool.


Server:
If you couldn't upload or had issues, let me know at [email protected] .
Again, there was a server issue, which has been rectified.


Final Nag:
Get IT IN NOW
How to submit - http://www.hauntvids.com/submit.htm .
FAQ page - http://www.hauntvids.com/faq.htm .
If you have questions: mailto:[email protected] .


Thank you all for your participation and support in making your Halloween-L & Haunters Everywhere Compilation a tremendous success!

The HauntVids Team
www.hauntvids.com


----------

